
Procedurally Generating Life Stories of Fruit Flies Across Generations - siavosh
https://theinvisiblecityproject.com/2018-10-13.html
======
kleopullin
The underlying article for this post is interesting, too.

[http://www.freeholdgames.com/papers/Generation_of_mythic_bio...](http://www.freeholdgames.com/papers/Generation_of_mythic_biographies_in_Cavesofqud.pdf)

I'd love to have more time in the universe and the computing power to not look
at the information transfer or the number of degrees of separation but to
consider how those connections were formed. What could we learn about human
relations by investigating the chain of connections of millions of humans? I'm
certain it would give huge insights into how we could generate fictional
narratives that are richer, also, but that would be the least.

